# Mantua 2-6-6-2



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

I am planning on buying a mantua 2-6-6-2t (or the tender version possibly) with sound. These are nice looking engines but are they good runners? Is there anything i should be wary about?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have read mostly complimentary comments about them. They are well made, but a bit short on details to keep the costs down. They are a basic engine, and with some skill and determination, that can be made, and kept, as good, reliable runners.

And, even if they are spare on the details, there's nothing to stop a person from acquiring some brass or pewter details and adding them to make them appear more prototypical.


----------



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

this is the one i'm eyeing
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MAN-351701-HO-2-6-6-2T-Canadian-FP-III-DCC-p/man-351701.htm

I did read about someone having trouble with it going through turnouts, is that a common issue on them? I don't know if this is caused by the locomotive or the frog


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

[QUOTE I did read about someone having trouble with it going through turnouts, is that a common issue on them? I don't know if this is caused by the locomotive or the frog[/QUOTE]

Any loco w/ 16 wheels will derail going thru bad track. The Uintah Ry had two 2-6-6-2Ts they ran up 7.5% grades AND thru 65 degree curves (about 12" radius HO)!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

sedfred2 said:


> I did read about someone having trouble with it going through turnouts, is that a common issue on them? I don't know if this is caused by the locomotive or the frog


It might have been me. I have a old Mantua 2-8-2 which sometimes has issues with my Atlas Snap switches. As is often the case, when problems occur, it is a combination of loco and track issues.

Atlas snap switches do have some issues and require some significant tweeking. But I have other steam locos that don't have issues with my track.

As for the loco, I can only speak about my single, older, Mantua loco. It has several design weaknesses that combine to cause occasional problems.

(1) The four axles have no flexibility, either side to side or up and down. (Some of my other steamers have axles that can shift a little side to side or up and down to stay on the track on curves and on uneven track.)

(2) The wheels on the axles are quite wide, and the middle two axles do not have flanges. This allows them to slide sideways on tight curves and not derail. These features are necessary because of the lack of flexibility mentioned above. But the wide wheels occasionally make contact with both rails at the frog, causing momentary shorts.

(3) From careful measurements, it appears that the wheels on the middle two axles are very slightly smaller in diameter than the first and fourth axles. I think this was an attempt to keep the first and fourth axles in contact with the track at all times for reliable power pick-up.

(4) The right side rail is picked up by the driving wheels, but the left side rail is picked up by both trucks in the tender. This gives plenty of redundancy for picking up power on the left side. But it leaves basically only 2 reliable pickup wheels on the right side. (Remember from (3) above that wheels on the middle two axles don't always touch the rails.) Now, when one of the two "reliable" right-side wheels hits a frog (unpowered), you are down to one "reliable" pick-up wheel on the right side. And the slightest track unevenness can cause that wheel to momentarily lose contact with the rail, leading to a sudden stoppage.

Now, remember that this is an older model. Newer models may not have the same problems. Over the years companies often make minor upgrades to locos to improve performance, without changing the model number. But it does give you some things to research in purchasing a steam loco.

Which wheels pick up the power, and is it the same on both sides?
How wide are the driver wheels?
Is there any flexibility built into the driver axles.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine came to me in pieces after a swan dive off of a layout. After repairs and reassembly, it is one of my finest runners. While it is not sound equipped, it has the later can motor/flywheel drive DCC ready.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I had one of the Engines shortly after they were introduced that I had built from a kit. The original plan was to build it and later replace the motor with a can motor, but the engine ran so smooth and quiet, I decided not to bother. I was planning to build the 2nd one, but that never happened.


----------



## greenwizard88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mantua used to be high end, back in the day. I never heard a bad thing about them. Lately, the worse you could say is that they haven't kept up with the times, regarding detail, but they're still great runners.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

greenwizard88 said:


> .....but they're still great runners.


And also great pullers. My Mantua 2-8-2 is my heaviest loco -- by far. It tips the scales at 22 oz. (not counting the tender). My next heaviest is a Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 at 16 oz. I have several 2-8-0s and 4-6-2s from 10 to 14 oz.

Weight leads to traction. My Mantua was able to pull 41 cars around my level oval without the driver wheels slipping. It could have pulled more, but at that point it was chasing its tail -- no room for more cars. My next best puller can only pull 23 cars without wheels slipping.


----------

